# His Balls Fell Off



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh...his balls fell off... 


Okay, be honest, how many places other than a farm type setting are you going to hear such a statement said without panic behind the words?

When our little wether arrived he was still technically a buck. The people had just put the band on him that morning. Now its not that we are newbies to banding and were over-reacting. We have banded bucklings before. 

But Buddy was underweight and was suffering from worms and cocci and at six months was a little big for banding. We didn't feel he was handling the stress of banding well. He seemed so down and in a lot of pain, so we snipped the band off and figured that if he wasn't a wether it wouldn't be that big of a deal although we weren't sure if he would ever be fertile or anything like that.

At first there were no changes in his manly parts. In fact for the first month after he was here, we were sure we had another buck. But it always looked a little pinched at the top of his testicles where the band had been. Over the next month, a black line formed across the pinched area and his testicles began to shrivel up to nothing. And we became sure that we in fact were going to have a wether, which was preferred anyway.

A few days ago all of the goats got their feet trimmed. It was the last time I trim feet on the girls before they kid. They will all be a hundred days bred soon and I don't want them to have to try balancing on three legs while being heavy bred.

Now I know that morning at feed time, Buddy still had his shriveled testicles swinging around. That afternoon I pulled him from the pen he shares with BigWig and led him over to the patio and trimmed his feet up.

As my mother was leading him back to his pen I noticed that his testicles were gone and said, "Oh...his balls are gone."

My mother looks back and says, "What?" So I repeat myself.

She replies, "Oh, really? Are they on the patio? I'd hate for the dogs to get them."

It was then that it struck me that people who live a lifestyle that includes livestock can have some really crazy conversations.

They were not, by the way, on the patio. Not sure where they got off to since we didn't see them in the pen anywhere either.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

She replies, "Oh, really? Are they on the patio? I'd hate for the dogs to get them."


<giggles uncontrolled from here on>

Thanks for sharing those precious nuggets with us.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Funny yet normal farm conversation  

I think my LGD do get them as I never see any "rabbit feet" laying around. Nasty treat if you ask me but then again dogs do love to eat cat poop  

I banded one around 6 months old as well, he was tiny but his no-no's were not! I am still waiting for those suckers to pop off. But I think due to cold they are hanging on by a thread  

How long did he have the band on before you took it off?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My kids have actually hunted for them....gross!!!!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I've only found the little nuggets once after they fell off a buckling we banded. I wonder what happens to them for real & what run's off with them.


I think you should post a picture of Buddy & BigWig.

thaiblue, mine love the rabbits feet too, which grosses me out because they have the fur on them still! Yuck!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I will get a pic of Buddy and BigWig today.

Thaiblue, it was only on him for two or three hours max. That is why I was surprised they went ahead and shriveled and fell off. When they shriveled, I thought okay, he is just going to run around with raisins the rest of his life, no big deal. I didn't think they would go ahead and fall off. 

I'm not sure where they go when they fall off either. I think the shriveled testical fairies come and get them because most of the time they just dissappear. We don't have LGD's and our pet dogs can't get in the goat pens. The boys do share a pen with the chickens though and its been my experience that chickens will eat anything that doesn't eat them first, so maybe that's where they went.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I will get a pic of Buddy and BigWig today.
> 
> We don't have LGD's and our pet dogs can't get in the goat pens. The boys do share a pen with the chickens though and its been my experience that chickens will eat anything that doesn't eat them first, so maybe that's where they went.


Our horde of chickens took a dead mouse away from one of the barn cats the other day and were fighting over it amongst themselves. So my bet is with your chickens being clean up crew there.

And LOL's for the "His balls fell off" conversation. Here it was along the lines of, "Dang, are that kid's balls ever going to fall off?!" when we had five bucklings banded the same day, within an hour of each other, and one still had dangly bits a week after all the others had fallen off. 

Also, just after our buck got here, my 11 year old son's comment was, "Mom, even Hondo's balls are spotted." hee hee. So they are!

-Sonja


----------



## katybug (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

LOL - farm conversations can be such a hoot. Even funnier when you are in town having these sorts of conversations with your little kids and realize there are several wide-eyed eavesdroppers listening in.


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

The first time that happened here, my daughters found it. And took the dried-up pouch to my poor clueless unsuspecting husband, wanting to know what it was. And HE didn't know... and thought it was the ear of an animal... I was nearly rolling on the floor in laughter when my 7 year old showed me the "ear" they found. Then I explained.

The girls thought it was hilarious. Hubby was less than amused.

I still think it's funny... ound:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi, 

When we banded one of our babies (the first year we banded) we got the band too high and had to take it off. we took it off a couple of hours after it went on. My mentor told me that we should reband him right away and give him some peniclin (sp?) because his parts are already dead (I think she said it takes as little as 15 mins) and he could get an infection.......

Yes my friends and I were talking about ram rear (I have mostly sheep) saying that george (the new ram's name) had wonderful rear but his legs were too long. One girl (this was at college) from the other table asked if we were dating him.....NO...... if she could have his number.........


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

As my mother was leading him back to his pen I noticed that his testicles were gone and said, "Oh...his balls are gone."

My mother looks back and says, "What?" So I repeat myself.

She replies, "Oh, really? Are they on the patio? I'd hate for the dogs to get them."

Thanks for the laugh, I needed it today!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> Also, just after our buck got here, my 11 year old son's comment was, "Mom, even Hondo's balls are spotted." hee hee. So they are!
> 
> -Sonja


LOL the things our kids notice!



Wags said:


> LOL - farm conversations can be such a hoot. Even funnier when you are in town having these sorts of conversations with your little kids and realize there are several wide-eyed eavesdroppers listening in.


So true! 



lynnabyrd said:


> The first time that happened here, my daughters found it. And took the dried-up pouch to my poor clueless unsuspecting husband, wanting to know what it was. And HE didn't know... and thought it was the ear of an animal... I was nearly rolling on the floor in laughter when my 7 year old showed me the "ear" they found. Then I explained.
> 
> The girls thought it was hilarious. Hubby was less than amused.
> 
> I still think it's funny... ound:


LOL. My father was out there when I said it and he was like "His WHAT fell off where?!" He didn't realize Buddy had a band of when he arrived here. My husband thought the whole thing was funny as long the dog hadn't ate it and I was sure she wasn't going to come in the house and throw it up on the floor,LOL



lambs.are.cute said:


> Yes my friends and I were talking about ram rear (I have mostly sheep) saying that george (the new ram's name) had wonderful rear but his legs were too long. One girl (this was at college) from the other table asked if we were dating him.....NO...... if she could have his number.........


:hysterical: Did you tell her she was asking if she could date a male sheep?:hysterical:


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

When I got my first goats the wether had just been banded and it was 2 months later when his "package" fell off. How do I know? My lab/coonhound mix Buddy came prancing into the middle of a bbq I was hosting tossing it around like a hackysack and dropped it right at the feet of my Dad's new girlfriend, who was not a country gal. Luckily no one but me knew what it was and I pretended it was a dead mouse and quickly disposed of the evidence in the trash... 

Not everyone is cut out for the farm life, are they?

Kitty


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

OBF that is hilarious!!!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

AuntKitty said:


> When I got my first goats the wether had just been banded and it was 2 months later when his "package" fell off. How do I know? My lab/coonhound mix Buddy came prancing into the middle of a bbq I was hosting tossing it around like a hackysack and dropped it right at the feet of my Dad's new girlfriend, who was not a country gal. Luckily no one but me knew what it was and I pretended it was a dead mouse and quickly disposed of the evidence in the trash...
> 
> Not everyone is cut out for the farm life, are they?
> 
> Kitty


Bwhahhaha!!!


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL!

Emily


----------



## natty threads (Oct 19, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> She replies, "Oh, really? Are they on the patio? I'd hate for the dogs to get them."
> 
> 
> <giggles uncontrolled from here on>
> ...


You are so baaaad.

Bless up!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

AuntKitty said:


> When I got my first goats the wether had just been banded and it was 2 months later when his "package" fell off. How do I know? My lab/coonhound mix Buddy came prancing into the middle of a bbq I was hosting tossing it around like a hackysack and dropped it right at the feet of my Dad's new girlfriend, who was not a country gal. Luckily no one but me knew what it was and I pretended it was a dead mouse and quickly disposed of the evidence in the trash...
> 
> Not everyone is cut out for the farm life, are they?
> 
> Kitty


Bahahahhahhahha:hysterical:


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

When we started banding our own critters, my daughter was in 1st grade; up til then we'd just borrow the neighbor's old metal elastrator. Well, we got a pretty new blue PLASTIC handled one and my daughter LOVED it, it was so pretty. She asked her 1st grade teacher if she could bring it to school for show n' tell. Well, her teacher hadn't heard the term ELASTRATOR before and asked for an explanation. That afternoon I had a GREAT conversation with the teacher (a good friend of mine) explaining why she'd talked Molly out of that particular share. Around the same time, we were getting ready to band a group of baby goats and my hubbie said some smart-alecky thing about it, and my daughter thought it would be funny to chase him around the house, pretending she was going to band HIM. I was in the kitchen and I overheard him tell her, "Honey, its too late...Mom already got to me".


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh Joan, that is too funny!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I am crossing my legs as I type this...

I had to get used to you crazy people posting pictures of your does' hoo hoo's on here. It's like caprine porn. Of course, I have joined the insanity and have posted, not only the private places of my does but also my cow, which, in comparison, looks like something you could fall into.

Still crossing my legs.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL!! Love itÂ¡ My children got grossed out this afternoon when I mentioned that I could see baby moving around on the right side of one of my smaller does. Someday I will have farm childrens - wish they hadn't started out in the city, tho'!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Of our six kids, the oldest two were 12 and 10 when we moved to the country and the rest were 7, 2, infant and "not yet". There is a definite dilineation between the first 2 and the rest with the former truly "city kids" and the latter definitely "country kids".

Our oldest two will do whatever they can to avoid anything considered to be "gross", such as births, AI's, stall cleaning etc. The youngest three are all "Cool! Is that the placenta?!"


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

cjb said:


> I had to get used to you crazy people posting pictures of your does' hoo hoo's on here. It's like caprine porn.


Right there... You stole the words from mine mouth. Or keyboard.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> s my mother was leading him back to his pen i noticed that his testicles were gone and said, "oh...his balls are gone."
> 
> my mother looks back and says, "what?" so i repeat myself.
> 
> She replies, "oh, really? Are they on the patio? I'd hate for the dogs to get them."


haaaaaa haaaaaa


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Creamers said:


> haaaaaa haaaaaa


I'm laughing just becuz it took THIS to get you to post!!  

Haven't heard form you in awhile!


----------



## kmorisett (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't banded any goats yet, but when we do our bull calves, we always throw them to the cats when they fall off. It keeps them busy playing with them for hours!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Wags said:


> LOL - farm conversations can be such a hoot. Even funnier when you are in town having these sorts of conversations with your little kids and realize there are several wide-eyed eavesdroppers listening in.


Fortunately we live in a small farm town so no eyebrows are raised to conversations over things like semen tanks or retained placenta in the local grocery store!


----------



## doigle (Dec 3, 2004)

A priceless conversation! Brightened my mood indeed.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

:shocked:

I had no idea we could say "balls" on HT.

Leave it to the goat board...


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

cjb said:


> I am crossing my legs as I type this...
> 
> I had to get used to you crazy people posting pictures of your does' hoo hoo's on here. It's like caprine porn. Of course, I have joined the insanity and have posted, not only the private places of my does but also my cow, which, in comparison, looks like something you could fall into.
> 
> Still crossing my legs.


ROFLMBO!!! I just cannot stop laughing at this.....oh my word!! ound:


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

bloogrssgrl said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I had no idea we could say "balls" on HT.
> 
> Leave it to the goat board...


You're perfectly correct, the more PC term should have been 'testicles'! But then again, look at the high number of views to this thread! ROTFL!


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I just love this thread. 
Oh and my dogs LOVE the goat's, pig's and calves balls. YUM!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Speaking of farm conversations... the one that comes to mind was from a horse stable where I was employed that dabbled in the breeding business. One day, a mare was turned out with a pony teaser stallion to see if she was ready to be bred. The barn owner's niece ran into the barn and yelled " Uncle ****, the pony is chasing that mare with a big red stick!!" We about fell over laughing.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

andiplus8 said:


> I just love this thread.
> Oh and my dogs LOVE the goat's, pig's and calves balls. YUM!


Seriously, are they still considered 'mountain oysters' or are those from sheep?

Also, now I'm a bit worried as I've never seen any actually on the ground in all these years. I've always assumed they just shriveled up. So if you see me studying the ground carefully in the buckling pen late summer you'll know what I'm looking for...


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

fetch33 said:


> Speaking of farm conversations... the one that comes to mind was from a horse stable where I was employed that dabbled in the breeding business. One day, a mare was turned out with a pony teaser stallion to see if she was ready to be bred. The barn owner's niece ran into the barn and yelled " Uncle ****, the pony is chasing that mare with a big red stick!!" We about fell over laughing.


:hysterical: Oh my, I would have died laughing. Just reading it gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

bloogrssgrl said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I had no idea we could say "balls" on HT.
> 
> Leave it to the goat board...


I guess since they were kind of shriveled, raisins or prunes might have been a better analogy



cjb said:


> I am crossing my legs as I type this...
> 
> I had to get used to you crazy people posting pictures of your does' hoo hoo's on here. It's like caprine porn. Of course, I have joined the insanity and have posted, not only the private places of my does but also my cow, which, in comparison, looks like something you could fall into.
> 
> Still crossing my legs.


Our poor animals get no personal privacy,lol. First we are out in the field looking up their tails, then we go and take pictures and post it on the internet for the whole world to see. LOL


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Soon after acquiring our first farm type critters (chickens and goats), my husband and I realized how quickly our conversations reverted to those we had as new parents. Frequently heard sentences in both scenarios: "Have you checked to see that the poop is normal?" "How runny is too runny for poop before we get worried?" "Has he peed lately?" "That just smells _off_ somehow." "Check the tail." "I stick the thermometer *where*?"

Children and critters seem to bring out the best in us, huh?


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

LearningLife said:


> Soon after acquiring our first farm type critters (chickens and goats), my husband and I realized how quickly our conversations reverted to those we had as new parents. Frequently heard sentences in both scenarios: "Have you checked to see that the poop is normal?" "How runny is too runny for poop before we get worried?" "Has he peed lately?" "That just smells _off_ somehow." "Check the tail." "I stick the thermometer *where*?"


It's no wonder that during Biblical times shepherds were considered 'unclean'! We're a pretty coarse lot!


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

What a good and funny thread. Thanks for the laughs everyone!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

lol you should hear us dog people!
"oh and then the ***** did .....!" "wow look at that son of a *****" " that ***** can move!"
"look at the rear on that *****!" " and "he reached down and only found one ball!" "there he is licking his balls again!" "wish he would just breed her and get it over with!" "that ***** is in heat" ........


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, animals do bring on interesting things to say.

"She has really nice hand sized teats" "I wish they would just breed" "ewww he is peeing on his face and licking _what_?!" "She _likes_ that he is peeing on his face?" *barf* "He is only worth what his mother,grandam and sisters are worth" and of course the all important one that is guarenteed to get goat people from all around excited, "We've got goo!!"


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Not only do we take pictures of their hoo has, hoo hoos, or terms of that line but it is perfectly ok and exepected to watch them do "it" and yell at the buck if he isnt doing it correctly. And then we look to make sure she was well bred and the stuff went where it should have. Oh vey the lives we homesteaders lead.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

You guys are going to get me fired!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am SO enjoying this thread!!!:hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

myheaven said:


> Not only do we take pictures of their hoo has, hoo hoos, or terms of that line but it is perfectly ok and exepected to watch them do "it" and yell at the buck if he isnt doing it correctly. And then we look to make sure she was well bred and the stuff went where it should have. Oh vey the lives we homesteaders lead.


The correct and medical term is cooch! lol 
Once I was so tired I was looking at a catalog before bed and saw "cooch shampoo", I had to do a double take to realize it said "pooch shampoo", jeez wonder what is on my mind, lol! 
I do a cooch check for goop but only after he has thrown his head back in apparent "I have done the deed" way.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

thaiblue12 said:


> The correct and medical term is cooch! lol
> Once I was so tired I was looking at a catalog before bed and saw "cooch shampoo", I had to do a double take to realize it said "pooch shampoo", jeez wonder what is on my mind, lol!
> I do a cooch check for goop but only after he has thrown his head back in apparent "I have done the deed" way.


LOLOLOLOLOLOL Im dieing must breath. 
Dh and I just watched one of the girls get bred. Buck did his thing head went back girl said maaaaaa. I said yup he hit the spot dh looked at me "what"?!?!?!?! I repeated and said he did a good job and hit the mark and got her bred. He asked me how do I know told him what you look for and he just stood there puzzled. I just shruged and went back to work. lol


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

When me an my wifey seen the topic on this thread. We was like WHAT???

It kinda funny in lots of ways but poor poor little guy that lost them.. :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Along the lines of "farm conversations"...... When my youngest DD was in preschool, we took the kids to the city (about 45 min away) to the zoo. They loved all the exotic animals. The farm area, not so much...... they could see pigs at home, LOL!
It was spring, and as we came around a corner, the llamas were doing what llamas do in the spring. A little voice pipes up "Why is that llama jumping on the other one's back?" :shocked: I look at the teacher, she looks at me. Ummmm....... Before we could think what to say, a sturdy young fellow says "They are just making babies like my Daddy's cows do!" "Oh, OK." End of conversation..... Teacher and I were glad we didn't have to answer that one!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I giggle my butt off every time I see this "topic" pop up!!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

A friend of mine's 4 year old son had an undescended testicle that got lodged up in his body cavity. Yikes. He finally had to have surgery to move it back where it's supposed to be.

My friend said that his son tells everyone "The Doctor found my lump and moved it back down to be with the other one". Goes over realy well in church.


Funny thread - we're all having a ball.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well at least he is saying lump and not balls  lol 

Cross your legs cjb  :

What I keep wondering is all this pizzle cutting. Are you cutting the sheath or the little red end that pops out? I hope to never have to do that! 
If you cut the actual tip does it still work?

I know I have mentioned this on here last year but it is a funny farm conversation. I was trying to breed my big tall Nubian to my tiny Nigie buck and I was running around carrying him in one arm and a cinder block in another. I was trying to run behind Nibbles the Nubian, throw down the cinder block and get him up there. I thought I finally had it, holding her with one outstreched leg, tossing him on her back and steading the brick with my other foot and holding the back of him with one arm. 
That is when I heard " What on Earth are you doing??!!" 
I turn to my husband and said " Giving him a leg up he is too short to do the deed." 
To which he replied " That is too gross and you are waaay to close to your goats!" 
All I know if after all these aerobics again this year but with pallets and plywood she had better be pregnant this time!!


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I get it CJB -we're all having a ball.....or two.

By the way, I almost always find them on the ground. Maybe I'm just looking. It's like finding a prize, like an Easter egg hunt. Weird, I know.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

petaddict said:


> I get it CJB -we're all having a ball.....or two.
> 
> By the way, I almost always find them on the ground. Maybe I'm just looking. It's like finding a prize, like an Easter egg hunt. Weird, I know.


Yes, that is very weird. Are they still edible?


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know, I've never eaten them (I'm weird, but not That weird) but I bet my dogs would think they're still edible. They'd at least make a really good toy to tease each other with (I have 2 dogs. You know how that goes.)


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

thaiblue12 said:


> Well at least he is saying lump and not balls  lol
> 
> Cross your legs cjb  :
> 
> ...


:hysterical: OMG, this had me just rolling!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to interrupt the fun, but were we not promised some follow-up pix of Buddy?

I do believe we require some new pix of His Highness Sir Cuteness (in his new, more grown-up, not-quite-so-manly form).


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oops, forgot to get those. Will do so shortly!


----------



## michael1 (Aug 23, 2005)

When we were new at this (about 6 years ago) I found a "sack" on the ground and it took a minute to realize what it was. I knew it was coming but to finally find one was a surprise. It didn't seem right to just throw it in the trash. I didn't occur to me to toss it to the chickens after all, it was on the ground, they had their shot at it. So I tacked it up on the barn door frame. There are a couple of pair up there now. If I find more they'll get tacked up too.








[/img]


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Good thinking Micheal! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

another new farm quote " I just want to look at your balls hold still". :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## 3crow (Jul 10, 2008)

:teehee: This is a seriously funny thread.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

When my buck had suspicious looking crusty,round,hairless spots on his testicals I decided to spray tea tree oil on them. I went inside looking for a spray bottle. My husband asked why I needed it. My reply "So I can spray BigWig's nuts." His reply, "What wrong with them?" I told him it looked like he might be getting a case of ringworm on them. Hubby says. "Oh okay, well there is a good one that I was using, you should be able to spray his nuts really good with it." He didn't even bat an eye because I needed to go spray the goat's nether regions,lol. 

BTW the tea tree oil cleared it right up. I can't imagine what my neighbors must of thought if they saw me out there spraying down his balls.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

THAT picture gives a whoooooole new meaning to "balls to the wall"... 

Sheesh. Where WON'T this thread go?!


----------

